# $0 Terrestrial enclosure



## ScutigeraJine (Jul 27, 2017)

Anansi's current enclosure, I put aspen bedding I got for my snakes, a bottle cap with regular water, a shoe shaper and I cut a rubber phone case in half as well, underneath is a piece of cereal for a roach I threw in there, yes to lure it to the spider.
It's inside a 19 inch reptile carrier.
I really liked how this one turned out.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 9, 2017)

Is this for a tarantula? Wood shavings are toxic to tarantulas, I wouldn't even trust aspen. Also a terrestrial tarantula needs to be able to burrow and cannot properly do this on this substrate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ScutigeraJine (Aug 9, 2017)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Is this for a tarantula? Wood shavings are toxic to tarantulas, I wouldn't even trust aspen. Also a terrestrial tarantula needs to be able to burrow and cannot properly do this on this substrate.


the bedding isn't something you have to do, I just put aspen as it was the only thing I had on hand, this was just showing what I have & to give other people some ideas if they need it.


----------



## ScutigeraJine (Aug 9, 2017)

ScutigeraJine said:


> the bedding isn't something you have to do, I just put aspen as it was the only thing I had on hand, this was just showing what I have & to give other people some ideas if they need it.
> It can be for any invert.


----------



## GreatBreeder (Aug 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Lolth62 (Sep 15, 2019)

What is Anasi?


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 15, 2019)

Edit: I realized this thread is two years old and I don't think the original poster even uses Arachnoboards any more.

Sorry about that,

Arthroverts


----------



## FrankDughTank (Sep 15, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Edit: I realized this thread is two years old and I don't think the original poster even uses Arachnoboards any more.
> 
> Sorry about that,
> 
> Arthroverts


Lol


----------



## Lolth62 (Sep 15, 2019)

FrankDughTank said:


> Lol


Ty I always forget to look at the dates


----------



## MintyWood826 (Sep 16, 2019)

This is an old thread but in case a newbie sees it since it has been revived: don't use bark or other sharp things as substrate and use hides that have less space.


----------



## Yaylor (Oct 31, 2019)

.... 0$


----------



## Tortuga (Oct 31, 2019)

Is it just me or does that look like CHEX cereal?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KenD (Nov 9, 2019)

Lolth62 said:


> What is Anasi?


Anansi is a trickster god from West  African mythology/folktales that takes the form of a spider. And I'll take this opportunity to recommend Neil Gaiman's fantastic novel "Anansi Boys", a must read especially for spider enthusiasts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WheelbarrowTim (Nov 9, 2019)

Not only is this set up pretty bad, the tank itself isn't a great one to use for a terrestrial. Usually you want something wide with a lower ceiling to allow room to wander but a very short drop if they were to fall from the top. This set up is just something I would 100% not recommend.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 9, 2019)

Fellows, this thread is 2 years old, and it doesn't look like the OP even has an account on here anymore.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## TwiztedNinja (Nov 10, 2019)

What a setup. I hope he no longer owns spiders


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Nov 10, 2019)

I find that set-up mildly disturbing and shocking, I can't imagine a spiderling forced to suffer in it. Hopefully this person left the hobby or since educated themselves.


----------

